# My Q7 on new 24s



## D1ckey (Sep 21, 2007)

Let me know what peps think?


----------



## squishacorn (Jan 17, 2008)

*Re: My Q7 on new 24s (D1ckey)*

I think I want to see more pictures.







But from what I can see so far I like it.







When I first saw the "24s" in the title of your post I thought, "that's too much wheel." But those wheels are subtle. looks good.


----------



## hayyan (Jun 17, 2007)

*Re: My Q7 on new 24s (D1ckey)*

how is the ride comfort?


----------



## D1ckey (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: My Q7 on new 24s (hayyan)*

As my Q is lowered aswell, when in Dynamic mode its HARD....Comfort is OK tho and anyhow I can live with the ride because it looks amazing ....well I think it does....


----------



## ehd (Sep 9, 2006)

*Re: My Q7 on new 24s (D1ckey)*

I had to look twice to see any rubber (sidewall); looks like your are riding on the rims








...what happens if you hit a curb, or run over anything larger than a pebble?


----------



## Mat Cacciatore (Sep 1, 2008)

with a title like that this could have gone sooo many ways... i was expecting dub-like wheels. 
Thankfully thats not the case. Those look perfect on there! very tasteful


----------



## Voltes Five (Sep 17, 2008)

nice rims. Does it have the TPMS? If so, did you install a new set or did you install your original TPMS from your factory wheels?


----------



## seekay03 (Nov 1, 2008)

*Re: My Q7 on new 24s (D1ckey)*

How did you lower your Q7? Do you have adaptive air? I'm confused by what to buy. There is a "suspension black box" that is plug and play from JE Design but it's a little pricey. I've also seen the mechanical kit from oempl.us which is pretty cheap but I'm not quite sure how it works and if it will affect my suspension over time. I would appreciate any input you or anyone else has. Thanks!


----------



## OEMplus.com (May 27, 2003)

*FV-QR*

Lowering Options Discussed


----------

